# Canada Where to buy a sky3ds cheapest?



## MrKatanaObiWan (Nov 26, 2016)

The one with the orange button of course


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 1, 2016)

Listed sites in Canada can be found on the sky3ds reseller list: http://www.sky3ds.com/reseller.html

Modchipcenteral removed all their 3DS flashcart listings.  

Not on that list is gamersection, but they only have the blue button version for sale.


As to cheapest? that depends on if your looking at it in what currency.


----------

